# Which satellites needed for HD?



## jjhall (Jul 17, 2010)

I live in the Colorado front range, and my house is situated on the northwest side of a steep hill, making it hard to get a clear signal. Which satellites do I need for an HD signal? From what I've gathered, I need to get 119, 121, and 129 in order to receive all programming. I've been using the satbeams website to locate the different satellites relative to my home, but I want to make sure I can get the coverage I want before I commit to installing a large pole and signing on with Dish.

Thanks!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Actually - more likely to be 119,110. and 129. AKA Western Arc.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Correct: 110/119/129.

http://www.dishpointer.com


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

On the western arc the 129 satellite is the HD bird,also the lowest in the arc/sky.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Matt9876 said:


> On the western arc the 129 satellite is the HD bird,also the lowest in the arc.


That depends a lot on where you are located. For me at 123W, 110 is the lowest in the sky. For someone who lives in Colorado, the elevation is between 40-45 degrees which probably isn't going to make much nevermind.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and it should be "Sat*e*llite Helper".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Matt9876 said:


> On the western arc the 129 satellite is the HD bird,also the lowest in the arc/sky.


And (one more hit) there is HD on 110 and HD locals on 119, 110 and 129 (depending on market). The national HD on 119 is all PPV at the moment but channels can move and new stuff can be added anywhere on the arc.

In other words: Get all three - complete arcs protect against future changes.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

James Long said:


> complete arcs protect against future changes.


NOT with Dish Network they don't, Dish will change things at the drop of a hat.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

n0qcu said:


> NOT with Dish Network they don't, Dish will change things at the drop of a hat.


The last change was a couple of years ago when they went to the two arc systems. No changes from that system are expected.
It is certainly better to have *A* complete arc than to have less than an arc or mixed setups.
That is the goal here ... to get away from the idea that "if I can get 129 I can get everything". Get a complete arc.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

P Smith said:


> and it should be "Sat*e*llite Helper".


Fixed spelling, this is part of a project I'm working on for the Apple Itouch.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

of AAD channel locations on the 110-119.


----------

